# Are we there yet?



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Found these guys following mom heading towards the nearby pond. Just wanted to share. Enjoy!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I love ducks!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> I love ducks!


Me too...theyre very tasty with raspberry sauce!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*OK now*



ptras said:


> Me too...theyre very tasty with raspberry sauce!



OK, I had to laugh but can't you let them get a little bigger? or is that raspberry fondu.

I know this is not very nice and YES that is a very cute picture, it reminds me of when I raised them and they would do the same thing when I let them out in the morning, follow moma right to the pond. Nice pic >Kevin


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

So cute. Shawn


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ptras said:


> Me too...theyre very tasty with raspberry sauce!


What a tasteless remark! 

GREAT picture, ezemaxima! Many thanks for posting! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

mr squeaks said:


> What a tasteless remark!
> 
> GREAT picture, ezemaxima! Many thanks for posting!
> 
> ...


Don't worry... I wouldn't *really* eat them...the feathers would get stuck in my teeth


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

pattersonk2002 said:


> OK, I had to laugh but can't you let them get a little bigger? or is that raspberry fondu.
> 
> I know this is not very nice and YES that is a very cute picture, it reminds me of when I raised them and they would do the same thing when I let them out in the morning, follow moma right to the pond. Nice pic >Kevin


the more i see your posts the more i realize your very literal it was a joke chill AND HOO DOES NOT LIKE that dish haa haa


----------

